# farting all the time will screw you over compltely



## BlueHungry (Jun 18, 2014)

I've had IBS for about 3 years, it started in 2012, early March. I'm going to be 20 soon, I've had this since I was 17.

It's horrible. It began with a bout of GERDS during my A-level year after perhaps too much coffee. I had a mental breakdown and had series of alternating urgency, constipation and diarrhea. Then that stopped after 3 months. My parents were completely ridiculously not understanding about it. And still protest that I'M MAKING THINGS UP. AFTER ALL THIS TIME. 
It's a lot of flatulence. Extremely disgusting for any girl. Terrible for image, horrible in any social setting. Horrid.
Horrid. I dropped out of school out of total frustration, and finally got a job after a very hard time to search for a cure.
Honestly is there any?

It's like I'm cursed or, yeah, I am cursed. I hate it, Hate it. It makes people able to use me easily I have a disgusting disorder. I hate the pity, I hate the position it puts me in. I hate that I have had to have little to no social contact with people. I can't even sit alone in the movie theater. I hate it that my parents think I make it up. I hate FARTING ALL THE FREAKING TIME NO MATTER WHAT I EAT. WHETHER I EAT OR NOT. It never stops. 365 DAYS A YEAR, 24 HOURS. IS IT NORMAL?!!
NO.

I go to see DOCTORS. The BLOODY HELL SIT THERE AND LAUGH AT ME. They hardly give me anything,. Hospitals , clinic, hospitals, Chinese medics, THE NURSES, walk around YELLING ''DISGUSTING'',.

I HATE GOD, ABSOLUTELY HATE GOD.

I don't touch chocolate, cheese, butter, any excessive oil, any meat, mostly go vegan, no milk, no lactose containing substances. No coffee, no soda, no alcohol. No fried food.
This makes the odor a sort of metallic.

BUT IT DOESN'T GET OUT OF MY LIFE AND GIVE ME BACK MY FREEDOM.

IT'S screwed up.

I go school. I still go to school, but it's difficult. It's not uncommon to see people get vicious over time. No on will last as a friend, I'll never be able to be useful, or normal. Or get a decent job, or follow any dreams because it won't go. Any less than 8 hours of sleep and I'm done for.

I hate it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you fast for 3 days and are still farting every few minutes all day long you may be unconsciously swallowing air. Generally being upset or anxious tends to increase the unconscious air swallowing which then causes more farting making you even more emotional.

Vegan diets often are quite fart-producing as many of the foods you need to eat to get full nutrition are high in FODMAPS.

Meat may add some odor (which can be neutralized with pepto bismol) but it doesn't add to gas volume in any significant way. Beans and soy add a lot of gas volume.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

And don't smoke, it can cause gas too.


----------



## SanjayK (Jul 5, 2014)

Take a look at your diet more carefully - you sure you don't have a problem with wheat and dairy?

I've found "paleo" dieting to help my digestion a lot.

I hear you on the gas. It hit me later on in life and it was terrible. People at work certainly picked up on it and my office would just smell. This is fixable. Hang in there.


----------



## nmclane (Oct 22, 2011)

I have had issues with flatulence also & yes it is very embarrassing for women. My doctor suggested Gas-X extra strength & it helped. Now, I'm not gonna tell you it is a cure, but it helped a lot. I also decreased the dairy & wheat in my diet & that helped some too. Don't give up, anxiety increases my symptoms too.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

When I was first diagnosed with IBS I would occasionally get the bad smelling gas, although usually for me around the time of my period. I never thought about it, but it don't think I've really had it since completely eliminating wheat/gluten products from my diet altogether. Maybe it was my diet and not my periods that we're causing it. Maybe my periods were just adding enough physical stress to bring out the symptoms.

Try the FODMAP diet under the Resources tab on this website. My guess is it would help. Couldn't hurt to try for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## SoCal_Lady91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey girl I know just how u feel. I got the same thing too. And it makes me trip out on the way that I smell. I dont trust my body. I hate it. Im consciously always thinking of peoples reactions and the way I smell. But honestly itll get better. For me its been way worse but over time it got better. U just have to try ur options. Try excercising taking vitamins and eating right. And honestly if it doesnt get any better just accept ur body for the way it is. Thats what im doing. I keep trying to tellmyself im more than just my ibs...im more than the way I smell. Give urself value. Dont let ur head take over. Or it will be hard to find ur way back. Just love urself laugh at it. Ur a fuckin girl. We all have to fart sometime.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Better out than in!!! Keep matches in your purse (and bathroom) and light one to quickly "burn off" the smell.


----------



## Mklinefelter (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey, I understand completely. Everything you have said; I've been there and still am after battling for 15 years for a cure. The emotional toll that this puts on a person is unbearable!!! I don't like to leave my house. I've seen every doctor and have tried everything on my diet situation and the foods you think are good for you IE Vegetables is BAD for gas!!!! I'm 41 and it has taken my pride away. I had good jobs and now I can't get one and hold it because I leave crying everyday listening to your co workers talk about how bad I smelled. I tried using dryer sheets in my pockets and such and then they sneezed all the time about that. I've realized that there's no cure and that my work, social and love life will never be the same. And how do you explain this to disability? I'm a female and this IBS really sucks!!!


----------



## jos123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dont Hate God. Jesus is their to Help you ..just believe.

Try water enema with one litre water every morning , it will prevent any gas formation in large intestine.


----------



## Victoria Bennett (Feb 15, 2015)

I hear ya, girl! I've had the same issues. My stomach sometimes gets so swollen that putting on pants is painful. Need to go up a size just to accomodate my pregnant-looking stomach! And--it's absolutely true that it doesn't seem to make any difference whether you eat or not. I feel like I spend half my life in the bathroom being sick. My doctor started me on a low fodmap diet and it is helping. After about a week, my stomach shrank down to normal and the constant gas issues stopped. You should seriously try this. It's not always easy to find something that okay to eat--especially if you're a vegetarian, but I think it will help. It can't hurt, right?


----------

